# HunkyDorys ads



## dewdrop (7 May 2010)

It would seem the two ladies featured in these ads do not appear to be from Ireland. If i were an Irish lass i would be offended


----------



## Howitzer (7 May 2010)

Looks Irish enough to me

http://i966.photobucket.com/albums/ae146/bucket_91/020510-carrick-sevens-rugby-018.jpg


----------



## Caveat (7 May 2010)

dewdrop said:


> It would seem the two ladies featured in these ads do not appear to be from Ireland. If i were an Irish lass i would be offended



Has anyone claimed to the contrary? Why would anyone be offended?


----------



## Purple (7 May 2010)

The Rape Crisis Network Ireland has said that the ads cause women to be raped. What a stupid nonsensical load of rubbish.


----------



## johnd (7 May 2010)

My wife said they should redo the ad with a few handsome young men all wearing very tight shorts and obviously no underwear - if you get my drift... . they would be photographed down on their hunkers and each with a rugby ball between their legs and the caption should read " Are you looking at my crips or my ball(s)? 

I thought it might be too vulgar but she said that is the point


----------



## z104 (7 May 2010)

I think they're quiet tame compared to some David Beckham adds.

what's all the fuss.


----------



## carpedeum (8 May 2010)

Maybe ten years ago the models wouldn't have looked Irish. Now however, just walk around Dublin or any town and you see girls like them. The Irish gene pool had been enriched over recent years with immigration - both males and females. The cosmopolitisation of our society as well as the diversification of our restaurants are about the only tangible positive benefits of the so called Celtic Tiger.

I agree that the Beckham ads are just as good. No harm is being done. Let's be mature about it and admire the beauty. People who complain about these ads also complain about our young daughters as young women, sisters, wives and girlfriends dressing inappropriately! What do they want them to wear?  Burkhas?


----------



## Caveat (8 May 2010)

TBH the whole fuss and palaver about this makes it seems like the 50s again.
It's ridiculous.


----------



## Padraigb (8 May 2010)

Like the 50s again? You mean when women knew their place because men told them what that place was?


----------



## Lex Foutish (8 May 2010)

Purple said:


> The Rape Crisis Network Ireland has said that the ads cause women to be raped. What a stupid nonsensical load of rubbish.


 
I have great respect for them, and the work they do, but I completely agree with you. I couldn't believe it when I heard that on the radio yesterday! Totally daft!


----------



## dewdrop (8 May 2010)

Surely the winners here are the PR company for the crisps


----------



## dockingtrade (8 May 2010)

caveat said:


> tbh the whole fuss and palaver about this makes it seems like the 50s again.
> It's ridiculous.


 
+1


----------



## Purple (8 May 2010)

Niallers said:


> I think they're quiet tame compared to some David Beckham adds.


Very true. 


dewdrop said:


> Surely the winners here are the PR company for the crisps


 +1


----------



## DublinTexas (8 May 2010)

dewdrop said:


> It would seem the two ladies featured in these ads do not appear to be from Ireland. If i were an Irish lass i would be offended


Does it really matter if the models used are “non-nationals”? 
What are you trying to advocate here, that Irish should not look at shirtless female “non-nationals” but rather at track suit wearing 18 year old mothers (to bring up a stereotype of Irish ladies)?




Purple said:


> The Rape Crisis Network Ireland has said that the ads cause women to be raped. What a stupid nonsensical load of rubbish.


Wow if showing a woman that way is causing women to be raped than we a.) must have way more perverts in our society that anyone even suspected and b.) RTE must immediately stop showing any similar pictures in their soaps, TV ads or even in the news. Where is the a censor when you need him, where is the department of social protection, come on protect us from such evil.




dewdrop said:


> Surely the winners here are the PR company for the crisps


Yes they are and with you making the original post here are contributing to their success just that yours has a certain undertone.


----------



## micheller (8 May 2010)

I don't think that's what the Rape crisis centre said at all. 

On the radio she was at pains to explain that the cmoplaint was to do with the nature of the language in the tag lines, that could contribute to a society more permissive of 'low level' sexual assualt like groping, intimidation etc. On that I could understand where they were coming from.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Deiseblue (8 May 2010)

Purple said:


> The Rape Crisis Network Ireland has said that the ads cause women to be raped. What a stupid nonsensical load of rubbish.


 
Could you please post a link ?

I cannot find anything that supports your claim that the RCNI stated these these " ads cause women to be raped "


----------



## MrMan (8 May 2010)

Deiseblue said:


> Could you please post a link ?
> 
> I cannot find anything that supports your claim that the RCNI stated these these " ads cause women to be raped "



I think what he is getting at is the The Rape Crisis Network has no place questioning a harmless Hunky Dory advert. They had no reason to be even involved in the debate, in fact there should not even be a debate. 
Soon hopefully people will be able to develop a bit of cop on and not feel the need to winge and compalin at every opportunity.


----------



## micheller (8 May 2010)

I would have thought it's exactly their remit to comment/ complain re advertising issues that they feel contribute to a society permissive of , as I think they termed it, low level assualt. Anyone has the right to complain to the advert standards people really.

Whilst I think there may have been a slight over reaction in the complaint, I see where they were coming from based on their role and remit.


----------



## Purple (8 May 2010)

Deiseblue said:


> Could you please post a link ?
> 
> I cannot find anything that supports your claim that the RCNI stated these these " ads cause women to be raped "



From [broken link removed]





> “These posters add to attitudes and behaviours that make Ireland a place where the casual and everyday sexual assault of women is permitted and unchallenged,” RCNI director Fiona Neary said.



I have never met anyone, man or woman who thinks that "casual and everyday sexual assault of women" should be permitted and/or go unchallenged. In fact I don't know what a "casual and everyday" sexual assault is.


----------



## sandrat (8 May 2010)

I no longer wear low cut tops because of men thinking it gives them the right to place their head in your cleavage and shake it and an incident that happened as well as that on night where i had to use serious self defence one a rugby fan in a club when I ignored him and he didn't like being ignored. Don't know what that has to do with hunky dorys adverts i think some men just see breasts and can't help themselves so i don't show them anymore!


----------



## Purple (9 May 2010)

sandrat said:


> I no longer wear low cut tops because of men thinking it gives them the right to place their head in your cleavage and shake it and an incident that happened as well as that on night where i had to use serious self defence one a rugby fan in a club when I ignored him and he didn't like being ignored. Don't know what that has to do with hunky dorys adverts i think some men just see breasts and can't help themselves so i don't show them anymore!



So what do you do for a living now?


----------



## haminka1 (9 May 2010)

i actually find the ad funny, no objections. my other half really loved it


----------



## sam h (9 May 2010)

Personally I don't think the ad should be allowed as it breaches the trade description act.

I went on a Hunky Dory diet & my posterior does not look anything like theirs !!


----------



## sandrat (9 May 2010)

Purple said:


> So what do you do for a living now?



exact same as i did then - librarian


----------



## RMCF (9 May 2010)

What would the world do without all the moaners?

Someone has to moan at everything these days. 

Its only an advert for God's sake. Stop taking it all so seriously.


----------



## Purple (9 May 2010)

sandrat said:


> exact same as i did then - librarian



I know. It was a joke.


----------



## Chocks away (9 May 2010)

IMO The Rape Crisis Centre have done themselves little good in intervening here. They should lighten up. I'm a daughter, a sister, a mother and a grandmother and I find it hard to believe how this offends anyone but the prudest or people with an agenda. Or perhaps they felt it necessary to justify their funding.


----------



## Thirsty (9 May 2010)

As I get older, I find almost all advertising (and consumerism) annoys me. 

Not necessarily for the images but just the whole notion of spending huge sums of money selling a product that is at best nutrionally questionable and which we frankly don't really need.


----------



## Purple (10 May 2010)

They are being withdrawn. Massive success for HunkyDory.


----------



## VOR (10 May 2010)

I wonder if they are being withdrawn due to complaints about the images or the potential lawsuit from the IRFU??

[broken link removed]


Edit:  My mistake - I see that Largo Foods already removed the Irish rugby tagline. 
http://www.independent.ie/national-news/all-is-hunky-dory-with-irfu-and-crisp-maker-2161027.html


----------



## csirl (10 May 2010)

Will the Rape Crisis Centre be protesting at athletics meetings next? Most female athletes wear less than the women in the adverts. Father Ted types outside Santry Stadium shouting "down with this sort of thing"?


----------



## burger1979 (10 May 2010)

i'm going to miss those posters, might rip one off a hoarding and paste it up in the bedroom, give the wife something to aspire to.....


----------



## haminka1 (10 May 2010)

csirl said:


> Will the Rape Crisis Centre be protesting at athletics meetings next? Most female athletes wear less than the women in the adverts. Father Ted types outside Santry Stadium shouting "down with this sort of thing"?



if the "down" includes their underwear, please no. while i find most rugby players sexy, their hairy backsides would spoil the yummy effect


----------



## csirl (10 May 2010)

> their hairy backsides would spoil the yummy effect


`

especially if they're women !!


----------



## Kine (10 May 2010)

I nearly crashed myu car seeing that add for the first time.

Would've been worth it!!


----------



## Staples (10 May 2010)

sandrat said:


> I no longer wear low cut tops because of men thinking it gives them the right to place their head in your cleavage and shake it and an incident that happened as well as that on night where i had to use serious self defence one a rugby fan in a club when I ignored him and he didn't like being ignored. Don't know what that has to do with hunky dorys adverts i think some men just see breasts and can't help themselves so i don't show them anymore!


 
So the hunky dory ads may encourage men to "place their head in your cleavage and shake it".

Should make the morning Luas journery a bit more entertaining.


----------



## dewdrop (10 May 2010)

Spare a thought for the thousands who have little to display!!


----------



## VOR (10 May 2010)

Staples said:


> So the hunky dory ads may encourage men to "place their head in your cleavage and shake it".
> 
> Should make the morning Luas journery a bit more entertaining.



They need to put a a health warning on the packs. 
WARNING: EATING CHEESE AND ONION MAY CAUSE MOTORBOATING


----------



## haminka1 (10 May 2010)

csirl said:


> `
> 
> especially if they're women !!



well, with steroids you'll never know 
but alas, the immoral me actually ignored the "female" and just went for the athletic or generally sporty side of things


----------



## IrishGunner (10 May 2010)

What about the real Hunky Dory Girl

Hunky 1

Hunky 2

Hunky 3


----------



## johnd (10 May 2010)

Thought it was a bit rich forr the IRFU to complain about the ads as being "sexist and demeaning to women" - aren't rugby songs all about the rape of women?


----------



## Purple (10 May 2010)

johnd said:


> - aren't rugby songs all about the rape of women?



That's news to me.


----------



## johnd (10 May 2010)

I bow to your superior knowledge Purple, not being a rugby man myself, I was refering to  comments  some years ago regarding the sexist nature of some rugby songs which included references to what could be considered rape.


----------



## Purple (10 May 2010)

johnd said:


> I bow to your superior knowledge Purple, not being a rugby man myself, I was refering to  comments  some years ago regarding the sexist nature of some rugby songs which included references to what could be considered rape.


 I don't have a great knowledge about it either, so it may well be true.


----------



## Chocks away (10 May 2010)

Please folks! The admen/women are advertising Hunky Dorys. If the ad has inspired people to buy that product - the Hunky Dory ad has succeeded. If it has inspired women to buy similiar type bras - the Hunky Dory ad has succeeded.


----------



## Purple (10 May 2010)

Chocks away said:


> Please folks! The admen/women are advertising Hunky Dorys. If the ad has inspired people to buy that product - the Hunky Dory ad has succeeded. If it has inspired women to buy similiar type bras - the Hunky Dory ad has succeeded.



+1 and +1


----------



## RMCF (11 May 2010)

There is sex/filth/dirt in a lot of advertising these days, a lot of it very subtle.

Just heard an advert for a competition on either TodayFM or RTE today to win 10,000 to be spent in a single day.

The tag line for the advert?

" BLOW ME ".


----------



## annR (12 May 2010)

That's disgusting.  I didn't find the Hunky Dory ads personally offensive just very blatent in using sex to sell.  When you start to notice it everywhere it does become annoying.  About the Rape Crisis Network's comments, yeah it seems a bit over the top but bear in mind they're the ones working at the coalface every day- they probably know what they're talking about.  
As for the CEO of Largo Foods describing it as 'just a bit of fun' that just echoes what guys so often seem to say when they've been caught sexually harassing someone or worse.  All just a bit of fun.


----------



## Purple (12 May 2010)

annR said:


> That's disgusting.  I didn't find the Hunky Dory ads personally offensive just very blatent in using sex to sell.  When you start to notice it everywhere it does become annoying.  About the Rape Crisis Network's comments, yeah it seems a bit over the top but bear in mind they're the ones working at the coalface every day- they probably know what they're talking about.
> As for the CEO of Largo Foods describing it as 'just a bit of fun' that just echoes what guys so often seem to say when they've been caught sexually harassing someone or worse.  All just a bit of fun.



Is David Beckham standing in his smalls, with his meat and two veg struggling to get out the front, on a billboard selling aftershave not just using sex to sell?


----------



## MandaC (12 May 2010)

*Hunky Dory's*

I had no problem with the Hunky Dory ads at all.  

I certainly don't have any problems with the David Beckham poster advertising aftershave either!  Apart from wondering if parts of it were airbrushed!!!


----------



## annR (13 May 2010)

I don't remember seeing the David Beckham ad, mustn't have made much of an impression on me.  Seriously no I'm not that interested in looking at his meat and 2 veg busting out of his jocks while I'm waiting for the bus or going to the shops or whatever.  I'm at the stage where I find the whole 'sex sells' thing totally boring.


----------



## RMCF (13 May 2010)

Go to www.todayfm.com and see whats the 1st thing that hits you !!

Also, I sometimes listen to the radio when getting the little 'un ready in the morning, and had TodayFM on this morning and that tube D'Arcy in the first 15mins was chatting about oral sex.

I'm no prude but I have heard him chat about inappropriate things early in the morning many times. This country has no shame any more.


----------



## Caveat (13 May 2010)

annR said:


> I don't remember seeing the David Beckham ad, mustn't have made much of an impression on me.


 



> Seriously no I'm not that interested in looking at his meat and 2 veg busting out of his jocks while I'm waiting for the bus or going to the shops or whatever.


 
The first and second parts seem a little contradictory there ann


----------



## MrMan (13 May 2010)

annR said:


> That's disgusting.  I didn't find the Hunky Dory ads personally offensive just very blatent in using sex to sell.  When you start to notice it everywhere it does become annoying.  About the Rape Crisis Network's comments, yeah it seems a bit over the top but bear in mind they're the ones working at the coalface every day- they probably know what they're talking about.
> As for the CEO of Largo Foods describing it as 'just a bit of fun' that just echoes what guys so often seem to say when they've been caught sexually harassing someone or worse.  All just a bit of fun.



If they are at the coalface, then I worry that they have put their focus on an ad for crisps. If someone is caught sexually assualting someone do you really think that any advertising had an impression on them and contributed to what they did, or are they just a bit sick in the head?


----------



## Complainer (13 May 2010)

MrMan said:


> If they are at the coalface, then I worry that they have put their focus on an ad for crisps.


Does one press release count as 'putting their focus' on a topic?


----------



## MrMan (13 May 2010)

Complainer said:


> Does one press release count as 'putting their focus' on a topic?



They didn't accidentally do a press release, so one would figure that a meeting was held and an outcome was arrived at, so yes they did put their focus on this harmless ad. I'm not saying they shifted their ethos towards tackling juvenile adverts I'm just saying that they would be better off keeping their eye on the ball.


----------



## Latrade (13 May 2010)

MrMan said:


> ... I'm just saying that they would be better off keeping their eye on the ball.


 
In fairness, I've tried spotting the ball in the HD adverts and haven't succeeded yet.


----------



## Complainer (13 May 2010)

MrMan said:


> They didn't accidentally do a press release, so one would figure that a meeting was held and an outcome was arrived at, so yes they did put their focus on this harmless ad. I'm not saying they shifted their ethos towards tackling juvenile adverts I'm just saying that they would be better off keeping their eye on the ball.


There is no evidence that they took their eye off the ball at all at all.


----------



## MandaC (13 May 2010)

*Spot the Ball*



Latrade said:


> In fairness, I've tried spotting the ball in the HD adverts and haven't succeeded yet.



Same does not apply to the David Beckham adverts.


----------



## MrMan (13 May 2010)

Complainer said:


> There is no evidence that they took their eye off the ball* at all at all.*



I presume that was a typo and you haven't turned into miley!

Seriously though why would a harmless advert fall under their remit.


----------



## BONDGIRL (13 May 2010)

i like the Ads and I am a ladyyyyyyy ! It actually has given me a kick up the ass to get exercising again! so although it grabbed my attention I defo wont be buying the crisps as when you eart crisps you wont have bodies like those girls!!!


----------



## Staples (13 May 2010)

The coonection between the product and the models is quite lame. I think they should have included a slightly more coded reference to the product in the tag line such as "are you looking at my hunkies???"

It might even have caught on and offered a long-term association between the brand and the female form.


----------



## Shawady (4 Jun 2010)

The company have seen a 17% increase in sales.

http://www.independent.ie/business/irish/saucy-crisp-ads-see-sales-soar-2207436.html


----------



## mathepac (4 Jun 2010)

I'd have reservations about the sources for and veracity of a story lifted straight from The Belfast Telegraph (attributed) that mentions "and the *Irish Rugby Federation Union* sent a solicitor's letter" . The posters were nice though.


----------

